# Your all-time favorite picture(s)!!!



## Simisama

Post your very favorite picture of your ratties.


----------



## brandie

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

This is my sweet little girl Chui. I can't get over how she looks like a gremlin!


----------



## Simisama

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

That is _so_ cute!!
I just love how she has her little "claw" up on the bars!! Way too cute. : )
And I love her curly whiskers. :3


Anyone else?


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

I can't decide what one I love the most lol


----------



## Simisama

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

You can do two or three. : ) The main point of the thread is to see some of the cutest pictures out there instead of the so-so ones.


----------



## Capistrono

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

This is probably my favorite:









I managed to get all three in at once. ^^


----------



## Alexc844

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

AH! Jude and Gingerale are like Yin and Yang! love it!


----------



## Alexc844

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Although EVERYTHING aside from the bedding and waterbottle are wrong in this picture (food, tank, etc) I found this baby picture of Higgins and I think it is adorable.









The day I got him <3


----------



## Squeaks

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

This is my favorite picture of Tully on our computer desk, he was sleeping before I took the picture...


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*









my favorite of Adelaide (rip)
















my favorites of Tilly, I can't decide lol
















Claudia Louise (rip)
















Percie, first one was the picture used in my tattoo
















Piper

Together:








Piper and Percie








Tilly, Percie and Piper








Piper cleaning Percie on top of Tilly








Piper and Addie cuddling


Sorry for so many, I take tons of pictures since they don't live that long and I have literally thousands of cute ones.


----------



## Simisama

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Those are SOOOO cute! I'm squealing!!

Thanks for all the awesome pics, everyone!


----------



## noMoreFaith

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

hshelton, your rats are extremely adorable!!!


----------



## clarry

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

The one of Till Percie and Piper looking through the ars is hilarious, they look like the rat Mafia ahaha. all so cute


----------



## Miss_Jackie

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

These are my favorites of my little girl









Topanga was trying so hard to reach the afghan 









She finally got it and loved every minute of it!


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*



noMoreFaith said:


> hshelton, your rats are extremely adorable!!!


thank you


----------



## flox

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

In an attempt to get them more familiar with us, I've been taking the boys up to the computer room while I work. Vince will happily fall asleep in your sweater, but Spud likes to be more independant and has found his favourite spot... it melts my heart...


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Oh, boy, Spud is way too cute.


----------



## Golden Girls

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

I already posted this picture but it's my favorite so far. I think it's funny


----------



## annieo

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Charles prancing with an e collar on. 











Pooty sleeping with his mouth open.


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

I have a lot of favourites lol only a couple 









Phillip in mid scratch









Atticus and Phillip









Atticus an Phillip sharing a shred of lettuce









Charms, Chance, and Clover....who doesn't love baby pictures.









Victoria in all majesticnes









Elia and Cecilia in the sun









The end


----------



## hansloas

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*


















I dunno which. Sassy is such a precious posing ratty <3

RIP Sassy October 15, 2008 - June 5, 2010.


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

I love Sassy's pics. Also, good quality pictures *thumbs up*


----------



## hansloas

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Thank ya! I'm a photographer, so I try to get my good shots in every once in a while ;D

www.hansloasphotography.webs.com


----------



## LittleShelby

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Chrys, cleaning her foot, in a very un-lady like position.


----------



## Capistrono

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

Okay, okay, I've already posted but I took another picture of them that I couldn't help but post....










Also found an old picture of the litter that Steve had:


----------



## Simisama

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

SO CUTE!!! I love the "Victoria in all majesticness" and Steve's litter. Too cute.


----------



## kit9999

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*









(Spyro examining the camera ^_^)









(Iago in my jumper)









(My late rat, Blue- died 29/04/2010 )









(My late rat Ruby- died 13/05/2010 )


----------



## Simisama

*Re: Your all-time favorite picture!!!*

I'm sorry about your losses, Kit. But I'm glad you decided to move on so quickly in the rat world! 
Your babies are too cute!


----------



## kit9999

Thank you :] I still miss them a lot but my new babies keep my mind off it a bit. I couldn't imagine not having rats now


----------



## VictorianVanity

Iago has the cutest ears. <3


----------



## PaisleyClown

When I adopted my Tiny and Rexi as babies, they would snuggle in this food dish: 









As adults, they would still attempt to fit, with Lucy as a baby joining them on top, and Alien off to the left:









RIP Rexi and Alien!

Tiny in a Kleenex box:









Tiny, Lucy, and Robot stuffed into a pocket hammock:









And the newest addition to my ratty family:


----------



## dapples

Charlie! He only had this tent for about 2 days


----------



## leesha

Dapples said:


> Charlie! He only had this tent for about 2 days


That is way too adorable!


----------



## flox

Bwahahahah "Look what I did mum!"


----------



## dapples

More like, "Oh, you spent $20 on this?"


----------



## Jaguar

i guess that was his protest to being given a PINK tent!


----------



## EdieBird

My boy Lothar, mid scratch in his little bed. I made it for him so he could sit in his favorite spot and stay warm and cozy while watching me at the computer. (He's currently living alone, looking for a nice laid-back youngish brother for him)










Lothar is, hands down, the sweetest and most lovable rat I have! He's quite young, having just in the last week traded in his super soft baby curls for his fuzzy big-boy poodle hair. LOL


----------



## Stace87

The quality of these first two are pretty useless as they were taken with my older phone. 

Gizmo as a baby. He's still around at the moment and he's a little under 2 years old - if I can count correctly lol. I'll no doubt post other pics up in a bit of other ratties


----------



## hshelton

i think i could die of cuteness from the first picture! omg he's cute!


----------



## lilangel

my favorite picture's:
Spade yawning:









Skye sleeping:








This picture is the same as drawing i have for avatar:








Hairless mom and babies that we rescued:


----------



## laughingrats

lilangel said:


> Skye sleeping:


Ahahaha that is way too cute!


----------



## laughingrats

My new favourite pic!








Theodore gaming


----------



## VictorianVanity

That is way, way too adorable. My kids always pee on my remotes when they walk over them, even when I"m holding them. :


----------



## laughingrats

It was such a fluke shot! Hahaha he was trying to climb on it while Matt was playing COD


----------



## Kiko

Oh man Stace...your rat looks like a little possum! So cute 









http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/kikonthecobb/My%20ratties/Picsofpets012.jpg?t=1276666027[img]
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/kikonthecobb/ratbabies039.jpg?t=1276666130
Potty training for the hardcore rat owner.
















Potty training for the hardcore rat owner.


----------



## VictorianVanity

The funny thing is he genuinely looks like he's playing and he's really into it.


----------



## laughingrats

Hahha I asked Matt, "What does X + down do?"


Kiko those baby pics are so cute!


----------



## flox

Just got this one of my two boys pancaked out on top of the printer in the heat:










They look all scruffy cos they just got mite treatment. I got more of it on me than they did.


----------



## Devverrs

Des :3









Immi










and FeFe

<3


----------



## Eowyn1011

Our little girls (we haven't picked out names yet).


----------



## blinky000

Aww Gizmo is my personal fave ^_^
Lilangel, what flooring do you use in their cage? It looks great


----------



## oatsnyogurt

I want to get this one going again!
A few of my fav pics. I have tons but I'll only share these as to not overrun you guys with cuteness .

A pile of Lotus's babies








Baby Arwen








Sweet old Radar








SKITTLES!


----------



## ][stacey][

omg oatsnyogurt those pictures are so cute and make me smile so much i mean the other peoples pics are beautiful and make me smile too its just with urs the way uve been able to capture their expressions is so cute welldone


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Thanks, I do take a lot of pics and my dad isn't very happy how the thousands of them have taken over our computer. : I love it when I can get a perfect picture!


----------



## stephaniechung

Oh man, I've been looking for this thread! I've got pictures!

Splinter and Daddy (my boyfriend)









Splinter eating a treat









Oh when they were younger.. Splinter and Ratacus









I love this one of Ratacus


----------



## hansloas

OatsnYogurt said:


> I want to get this one going again!
> A few of my fav pics. I have tons but I'll only share these as to not overrun you guys with cuteness .
> 
> A pile of Lotus's babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Arwen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet old Radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKITTLES!


Oh, Sweet God!!! I absolutely LOVE Skittles' face in that last picture x3 So precious. Makes me want to just scritch his face off xD


----------



## eddricksmommy101

This is the ABSOLUTE cutest picture i have of my babies!

I LOVE IT!

And them


----------



## hansloas

Just found this picture of Sassy... :[ God do I miss her...


----------



## Simisama

OatsnYogurt said:


> I want to get this one going again!
> A few of my fav pics. I have tons but I'll only share these as to not overrun you guys with cuteness .
> 
> A pile of Lotus's babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Arwen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet old Radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKITTLES!



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I just can't STAND these pictures!!! I love Radar's sweet little face.. and Arwen has the biggest Dumbo ears I have ever seen!!! 


And hansloas - Sassy looks so sweet in that picture. RIP, beautiful girl. :-*


----------



## vaaksi

This is my all-time favourite, my girl is so beautiful :-*
Seila









Then I have these two
Deus








Ifrit









And my blue girl
Nerea









And this little black girl with some candy.


----------



## ema-leigh

Heres my fave pic of TR Riddick sleeping 










Hes such a poser


----------



## eddricksmommy101

vaaksi said:


> This is my all-time favourite, my girl is so beautiful :-*
> Seila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have these two
> Deus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ifrit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my blue girl
> Nerea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this little black girl with some candy.


Those rats are SO CUTE!!!

Where did you get them? And how did you get those pictures so AMAZING?


----------



## nazitra

I'm not that good with pictures and they hate to sit still, but I keep trying anyway.



























He's soooo long and skinny!









"Got your nose! Haha!"









"Oooooo."


----------



## ema-leigh

That ''got your nose'' picture is AWESOME! made me and the boyfriend laugh our heads off. I guess you could say we LOL'ed



>


----------



## Angie1894

emmie lou w bently(dog) a rescue i found a home for



















oreo










emmie lou



















beach rats



















angel face


----------



## ema-leigh

Awe great pictures!!! I love the one with of Emmie Lou riding Bentley! Made my morning!! And the cat ones are adorable too!!


----------



## Homer117

Bowser in his castle:


----------



## EdieBird

Browsing through my older pics...I love this one of Xena and Gabby when they were about three months old, just after I got them. I didn't realize how much they've changed!










Echidna at four months, cutest face EVER!


----------



## Jaguar

one of my personal favorites:










lol i love my girls


----------



## eddricksmommy101

EdieBird said:


> Browsing through my older pics...I love this one of Xena and Gabby when they were about three months old, just after I got them. I didn't realize how much they've changed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echidna at four months, cutest face EVER!


Omg she looks like shes saying 
" TREAAAAAAAAAATS!"


sooooooooo cute


----------

